# Is there a savings on h.o. signals?



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

bachman trackside accessories (crossbucks& block ignals)electrifying with LED's: 
should promote a considerable savings and and keep scale true, then there is the detection issuses, currently, that is the cunnundrum I'm in I sure would appreciate your thoughts and ideas,thanx,tr1


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure what's actually being asked here...


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

iwas wondering what type of detection method to use to activate sthe signal system ,thankyou,tr1 does anyone have a link to an on board camera video?


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

OK, well in terms of detection you have 3 options:

1) Current detection to detect a power draw within a track block
2) Optical detection with strategically placed photo-sensors.
3) A combination.

Option 1 involves dividing the track into blocks between your signals and using current detectors to detect that there is a closed circuit drawing power in a block. This requires the equipment to be picking up power. (eg. lighted passenger cars or cabooses, obviously the engine will draw power and be detected. Freight cars can be detected only if you install axles with resistors on them, designed for use with signal systems.

Option 2 involves photo-sensor circuits (actually recommend using infrared emitter/detector combinations as more reliable than a simple light sensor) at strategically placed locations. This of course won't see _anything_ that isn't blocking one of the sensors.

Option 3 involves overlaying both Option 1 and 2 at the same time for maximum reliability. Use current detection on each block and IR detection at block boundaries. If the current detector or either of the IR detectors at the end(s) of the block see something, the block is occupied. In this way you can pretty reliably detect 99% of situations without requiring resistance wheelsets on every car.

Of course, none of those options will detect a single freight car without resistance wheelsets sitting in between IR detectors, unless you have IR detectors every few inches, which would be ridiculous.

I'm not sure what sort of logic components, if any, that Bachmann has off-the-shelf in order to connect the detection circuits to the signals to make them actually do something.

There are plenty of options and ways to do this, but signalling can get complicated and "not cheap" relatively quickly.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

my conummdrum, or question,is where do i find a detection circuit or drawing for quideance? tr1


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*detection methods,infared optical ,sounds good*

is there a drawing or schematic that i can use for quideance? thanx tr1,optical detection sounds like agood route i've decided to incorperate a reed switch as a detection device to activate my fashing ckt.(crossbuck)


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

There are 3 things you need for a crossing:

Crossbucks with lights
Track occupancy detector circuit (electrical, resistive, or optical)
Light flasher circuit
Optional: Swing gates mounted to crossbuck and servo to raise/lower gates by wire
*Are you familiar with soldering and working with PICs (programmable integrated circuits)?*

Here are some sites with circuits that might do what you want:

http://www.ironpeng.com/ipe/kencam.html
http://www.rr-cirkits.com/detector.html
http://www.rr-cirkits.com/ir-detector.html
http://www.awrr.com/sood.html
http://www.wsaeng.com/Signaling_Solution/Products.html

If you want gates that raise and lower, people typically use a pair of Tortoises which are slow motion switches that push/pull a thin wire that you can solder to the end of the gate.

*Do you care if the train occupancy (presence of absence of a train) info is transmitted on the DCC track, or do you just want the lights to flash when a train goes by (an isolated circuit)?*


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

i'm most interested in having the detecting ckt.to apply voltage to the flashing ckt.and thankyou for your comments and directions, Iwill checkout the addressed links tr1.Addendum:I've decicded to use reed switches as a detecting ckt to produce a signal to activate my flashing ckt crossbuck icluding a 555 timer IC chip thanx have a good evening good night!


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

does anyone have alink to an h.o. onboard camera video thankyou,tr1


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tr1

I don't have the link, but I was watching HO videos this
morning on Youtube and noticed one of the choices
was an On Board video of a layout...I've seen others...
try ON BOARD HO LAYOUT VIDEO in Youtube search...or
maybe also in Google search.

Don


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

thankyou don I'll try that suggestion, tr1.


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

When I was more interested in electrical gizmos for my layout, I looked over the options for controlling gates and decided it was not something I wanted to hammer out from scratch. It gets into some really complicated items that I just did not want to go into. I also wanted to save money but as I began to look over the options and buying parts it became less and less savings. 

Somewhere stored away, I have all the gizmos I paid so dearly to get and now never use. I wound up using a "Grade Crossing Pro" made by Logic Rail Technologies and really liked what it did for me. It used small detectors between the rails to sense the train and then stall motors to move the gates with circuits to ring the bells and flash the lights. 

You might do a check on that system. I last used mine about 2005 so whether they are still around or not may be in doubt. As I've gotten back into the hobby, I've found many of the handy suppliers are gone now.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks for your input,Pfunmo,tr1


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

I went over and did a search and Grade Crossing Pro does still seem to be a round. WARNING:: I also remember it biting my wallet way long back!


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks too all who replied, I think I figured out my delemma,tr1


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Google Rob Paisley Misc electronic circuits. If you understand a 555 timer you will love this site. it has all what you need. Let us know what you do . Please.


optoisolater occupancy detector
We have one camera thread.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I've abated my connundrum,thanks again to all who replied,possibly, you'll see the results on U-tube,have a good tomorrow!


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks don,tr1


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*tr1*

Don thanks for the reply,tr1


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Just occurred to me.  My brother made an on board video of his
layout. PM me with your direct email address and I
can have him email a copy to you.

Don:


----------



## HVF City (Jul 14, 2012)

Watch a little way in, these are the Logic Rail controlled signals. Train running a little fast for where I have my sensors. That is something to factor in when locating the sensor units.
Bill
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=181728811990303&set=vb.100004595559477&type=2&theater


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

I had to move before I ever got the timing really where I might have wanted it. My crossing was near where a diverging route took off and I had three detectors wired in. I never really figured out getting the crossarms to come down with the right timing for different speeds. One of those things that never got worked out totally. 
I have the gizmos in the closet here but lack the motivation to try to install it for this layout!


----------

